# Hedgehog pumpkin carving!



## racheldrown

My friends and I carved pumpkins last night, and I did a hedgehog silhouette. When I was first practicing sketching it out, it kept looking like a puffer fish. I really like the end result!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

That is ridiculously cute.


----------



## sklock65

Super cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylee

Aw it's adorable!


----------

